# Komet Coaster Brake Hub Rebuild



## the2finger (Apr 28, 2016)

im rebuilding the komel on a late 50's Higgins. There is a lube port with a cover that looks like it takes oil on the hub. How do you lube these things? Grease on the bearings and oil on the brake components? This thing looked like it never had grease in it


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 28, 2016)

Fichtel & Sachs Komet rebuild instructions are in the SSM:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/


----------



## the2finger (Apr 28, 2016)

Scott, do you know if it takes grease on the bearings and oil internally?


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Scott, do you know if it takes grease on the bearings and oil internally?



Mine does, lol, Grease bearings and oil discs....the service port is for a few drops of oil...bearings will always be greased


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 29, 2016)

I've always lubed everything with grease then put some oil on the shoe and on the braking surface of the shell.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 29, 2016)

For whatever it is worth - I have always used grease alone on Komets, as well as *any* *other* hub with a "shoe and drum" brake arrangement.  The only application I have ever found for oil in a coaster hub is on the discs of a New Departure.  I view the oil port on a Komet as a stopgap - a temporary crutch you might use if you are too lazy to take it apart and clean and re-lube properly... but that is just me...


----------

